# honda fourtrax



## lil300 (Jul 2, 2012)

will a honda 300 fourtrax spin 28 inch edls with just a pipe jet kit and clutch kit? itll also have a snorkel


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

I dont know what edls are lol

I would think it will turn them, spin them idk.....

I run 26" Mudbugs on mine and in SL it does just fine, No clutch kit, just a glass pack pipe and jetted up with a snorkel


----------



## lil300 (Jul 2, 2012)

edls are 28 inch vampires that are 27.2 inches tall and like 38 pounds i think


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Im sure you would turn them... I would bet that a 18% gear reduction would be ideal for 28" tires though....

At least that is my plans for 27" outlaws....


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Super Swamper Vampire EDL = Extra Deep Lug


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

a gear reduction probably wouldn't hurt i have seen honda 300's turning 30 inch silverbacks but they had a 54% gr


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

will it turn them... yes. in mud........ it will struggle without alitle motor work done. a small gear ruduction like the 18% or so would do well with those tires


----------



## swampthang (Jun 9, 2012)

Edl's are a super heavy tire. I had them on a 500 foreman and it was about too much for the stock motor and drivetrain to handle. Mine weighed 43lb each unmounted!


----------

